# Anybody have experience with Acarichthys Heckelii?



## Phivtoosyx (Dec 23, 2011)

I've been researching Acarichthys Heckelii (Threadfin Acara) on the net and there seems to be a variety of different information on them. I've read that they are aggressive, peaceful, can be kept in a community tank, will eat everything in a community tank, are hard to keep, are easy to keep, will sift like an eartheater, will not sift like an eartheater, will grow 10+", will not get bigger than 8", will kill each other if kept in groups, need to be kept in groups...etc. etc.

So can somebody that has kept these fish chime in? To start with I have a 125g currently stocked with 2 Heckelii, 9 australian rainbows, a bristlenose pleco, some octo cats, and some cories. I'm specifically looking to answer the following questions concerning the threadfin:
1. How big do they get?
2. How many should be kept together? Should I get rid of one or add more?
3. What fish can you keep with them. (How aggressive are these things for real??) Can I keep any of the following:
A. Other eartheaters. I would like to get a group of 4-6 geophagus tapajos
B. Bolivian Rams. I really want to get bolivian rams and am hoping they are compatible. If so how many could I get? I was think 6 or more if it could work.
C. Some type of SA tetra: I'm planning on trading the Australian rainbows in for a large shoal of some type of tetra. What tetras would work and not become snacks?
4. Plants...can these be kept with them. I'm up for some smart rock placement, etc. to help protect plants if needed. Right now I have swords, micro swords, anachris, anubias, java fern, and java moss.

It would be nice if I can keep the two Heckellii I have with one large shoal of tetras, 5 cories, some bolivian rams, 4-6 geophagus tapajos, and the bristlenose. If that's possible great! If not please tell me why and what actions do I need to do.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have kept and bred them. They were around 7inch and fine with all tank mates unless protecting their nest thing. They didn't sift the gravel for food until i moved them in with my altifrons then they seemed to copy them. Mine never tried to eat small fish but did like to rearrange my plants. As to a group i never had more than my pair and not sure about rams, don't rams need high temps like discus. Hope this helps.


----------



## Phivtoosyx (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info. That makes me feel a little better about there aggression level.

From what I see on the net, Bolivians need mid to high 70s so they should be all right. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Phivtoosyx (Dec 23, 2011)

Ok, so not a lot of experience out there. What about general opinions and hearsay? I'm open to it all.


----------



## neutrino (May 4, 2007)

No personal experience, but I've seen them with all kinds of things, anywhere from angelfish to arowana, stingrays, gymnogeos, steindachneri, hoplarchus, OH tapajos, central americans, loaches, satanoperca, a jaguar cichlid, larger characins, various catfish... etc. May just be one of those fish that it depends on the individual fish and setup, but I get the impression tank size makes a difference.

I've heard of them getting 10 inches, so you'd need a good sized tank for adults.


----------

